# 2x portraits (warning - NUDE)



## Kanikula (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok first off i hope im ok posting these!!:blushing: This is my first attempt at anything like this so all CC would be great - particually on lighting 

1.
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k126/samantha1983/SJF_0019-5.jpg

2.
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k126/samantha1983/SJF_0018-5-3.jpg


----------



## just x joey (Jan 31, 2008)

these are really nice. i wanna do some like this sometime, only to find a model willing... haha


----------



## just x joey (Jan 31, 2008)

oh yeah, i like #1 best. this might be wrong to say, but your pubic hair really adds a nice touch... heh... :blushing:


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL cheers JXJ! Thats the advantage of being a lady! I can be willing or unwilling depending on my mood!! LOL

These were the best i could get as i was working in a small space using my prime! Cant wait to get the studio set up!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 31, 2008)

The lighting looks fine...it's fairly abstract so there really isn't a right or wrong.
They do look underexposed though.  The dark parts are nice and dark but the light parts really aren't bright enough IMO.

I'd like to see more DOF in the first one...or maybe less.  The way it is, it's hard to tell what part, if any, is in focus.


----------



## Deano (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree they are both slightly under exposed and the marks on the arm on picture 2 are distracting, In my opinion 1. is the better image.

However saying that as always the quality and composition is great.


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 31, 2008)

TY guys! Ill get back to it then


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm on board with everyone here that they are underexposed. I like the ideas, but I'm not digging that I can see the tattoo on the first one (no offense), it's just a bit of a distraction. I mean, it's not that the tattoo is bad, but it pulls the viewer's attention away a bit. I'll be interested to see what else you can pull off, just make sure they're well-exposed. Exposed, that's kind of a pun.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 31, 2008)

I like #2 the best, i feel that the left leg (the one closest to the camera) in #1 should have been lifted to hide the pubic hair, leave something to the imagination.  But over all I really liked them.  They are nice and tasteful


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2008)

Most of my opinions have already been stated before seeing what others had mentioned.  But after a very long study of the two images:

The lighting is good, but seems underexposed.

The edges look funny, but likely due to compression.

The marks on the arm in #2 should be cloned out.

The tatt and jewelry are a nice touch for me.

I agree with Mya that the front leg should be raised slightly.  My imagination is quite vivid and I prefer to let it run wild rather than to be told.

I guess that I prefer #2, 'tis a classy pose.  However, I would be more than willing to give an opinion to the rest of the photos from the session.   

Thanks for sharing and kudos for stepping outside the box.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 31, 2008)

I know everyone is saying they are kinda under exposed, but maybe its my taste...  I kinda like them like that


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 31, 2008)

just x joey said:


> these are really nice. i wanna do some like this sometime, only to find a model willing... haha




And you live where...?


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! Very helpful as usual! Il be sure to post the next batch soon


----------



## TCimages (Jan 31, 2008)

I like these. I would like to see your right leg raised slightly in the first one.

What are you getting for a studio setup?  I just decided to go with a couple extra flash guns and umbrellas so I had a portable setup.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 31, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> And you live where...?




maryland!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> And you live where...?


 
North Carolina


----------



## dpolston (Jan 31, 2008)

just x joey said:


> maryland!



2 words: Model Mayhem.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> North Carolina



What part of NC?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2008)

Just East of Raleigh.  The friggin' boonies man.

If that helps you David or more importantly, if that helps you Mya. Travel is inconsequential...sort of.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 31, 2008)

lol... I've been disses for Mya!

We're sorta neighbors.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 31, 2008)

dpolston said:


> lol... I've been disses for Mya!




Huh?


----------



## Android (Feb 1, 2008)

I like what you are going for, however (IMHO) I still like to see a head in the shot. Cover 'the naughty bits' (use your leg or whatever), the imagination is a great weapon, and a photographer should make the most of it they can.

Andy


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Alex_B (Feb 2, 2008)

what is her phone number??



sorry, that did not help, did it ? 

i like them as dark as they are ... they do not look pornographic at all ... tasteful I'd say.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ just a lil humor there 

i agree with what has already been said about exposure. 

maybe i should post a nude of myself......anyone want to see an Ernest Borgnine look alike nude? maybe in a thong?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 2, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> ^^ just a lil humor there
> 
> i agree with what has already been said about exposure.
> 
> maybe i should post a nude of myself......anyone want to see an Ernest Borgnine look alike nude? maybe in a thong?



Not I.


----------



## dklod (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the darkness.  It covers you in certain areas to a degree. Your bravery has paid off, great job.


----------



## Battou (Feb 3, 2008)

I love these, I have a fondness for tactical underexposure and use of darkness.

many can do lighting, but darkness is a whole new game with diffrent rules.


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 3, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> maybe i should post a nude of myself......anyone want to see an Ernest Borgnine look alike nude? maybe in a thong?



Ya, I told our adult kids Mom and I got matching leopard skin thongs for each other for Christmas. The girls laughed, our son got sick. Sorry for the O.T., but I needed to share.

BTW, I like both, #1 best, and as is. The darkened image leaves a little more mystery to the shot. The left leg thing I would agree with as well to add a little more subtly to the image.


----------



## Kanikula (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL you guys are mad!! 

Thanks for the coms all!  Iv not had the chance to get round to playing again but when i do, ill follow the advice from you lot and see what i get. 

Im undecided on the exposure at the minute. I think when i get round to doing some more, i can then see which i prefer -  more exposed or not


----------

